# Cost for replacing rifle barrel



## The Longhunter (May 30, 2015)

What's a good average cost to have a barreled replaced on a common commercial receiver?  Common caliber.


----------



## cmshoot (May 30, 2015)

Anywhere from $150-$700. I'm assuming you want a barrel for a hunting rifle. 

Depends mostly on the "quality" of the barrel being purchased, as well as the contour (where available). 

For a good balance between a "factory standard" barrel and a cut-rifled custom barrel like a Krieger, look at E.R Shaw. They'll supply and install the barrel for a reasonable rate......check their site.


----------



## tom ga hunter (May 31, 2015)

best deal going

http://itdcustomgun.com/


----------



## The Longhunter (May 31, 2015)

cmshoot said:


> Anywhere from $150-$700. I'm assuming you want a barrel for a hunting rifle.
> 
> Depends mostly on the "quality" of the barrel being purchased, as well as the contour (where available).
> 
> For a good balance between a "factory standard" barrel and a cut-rifled custom barrel like a Krieger, look at E.R Shaw. They'll supply and install the barrel for a reasonable rate......check their site.





tom ga hunter said:


> best deal going
> 
> http://itdcustomgun.com/



Thanks.

Basically, what I want is a "hunter grade" barrel and installation.  I got a quote locally that I thought was a little pricey (as in "more than a new rifle of the same model would cost")

Tom: 

Those folks need a web designer bad, I'll just call Mon.


----------



## Steve762us (May 31, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Those folks need a web designer bad, I'll just call Mon.



Yowza...you can say that again!!


----------



## rayjay (May 31, 2015)

Northland Shooters supply and Pac Nor among others offers prefit Remington bbls that use a custom bbl nut similar to the Savage bbl nut. I have used a couple of the Pac Nor bbl nuts on RF BR rifle builds and it works great. On a rimfire it's neat to be able to easily adjust the headspace to suit different ammo and I also get to eliminate the torque shoulder.

I have a 221 Fireball and a 223 Ackley bbl I'm not going to use if your rifle has a 223 bolt face.... Just sayin'


----------



## jglenn (Jun 1, 2015)

ITD is good to go.. Dave is great to deal with

he is getting over heart surgery so he may be a bit backed up but.. he does nice work at a fair price and Douglas barrels are just fine.. his normal turnaround time is very quick

I've had him turn down( profile) some Barrel blanks and they were perfect.


----------

